# which cutter is the best for very small details ?



## creative girl (Oct 5, 2011)

hi , i am so pleased to find your helpful forums

i am a graphic designer and i want to start my small business by making stickers with very small drawings , about 2 millimeters or so . But i am not really sure about the best and affordable machine for this , will " Silhouette CC330L-20 SD" work well or " GRAPHTEC CraftROBO PRO CE5000-40-CRP" altought i think it is little expensive for the first steps !!


help please


----------



## BESTBLANKS (Aug 17, 2007)

The Graphtec CE-5000-40 ( Robo Pro) is a good choice . It is fast and will cut a wide variety of media and other materials. If you are going to cut small detailed images or characters you would want to use one of Graphtec's specialty blades. It is the 1.5mm 45 degree blade for fine detailed cutting ( CB15-UB ). The Robo Pro is more expensive than the Silhouette but I think you need something you can grow into rather than grow out of.


----------



## Ylla (May 17, 2011)

when you are cutting small details, you need to slow down the CUTTING SPEED. that's the key.

with my ROLAND cutter, i slow it down to 1 cm per minute (if the smallest detail on my artwork is the size of 5 pen points)....that's super slow. it's the slowest i can go with this machine.

with my USCUTTER, i slow it down to SPEED 100.

i use both these two cutters interchangebly and they both cut small details fine.


----------



## creative girl (Oct 5, 2011)

Elvis 
thank u for your info , i decided to get the CE5000 because of it's advantages as u advised. 

BESTBLANKS
Graphtec's specialty has a good price but it does not ship outside usa , so i did a research and i found this with lower price
Cutting Supplies : Paradox Supplies, Quality service at a great price!-
vinyl-cutter-plotter-blade-p-4
is it suitable for the work , or am i confused with all these numbers ?!!
i appreciate ur help 
Ylla
Slowing it down ! that's a good tip for me as a beginner who have not started using cutting machines yet , i will try it as soon as i get it. thanks 
the best offer i get for the machine is 1.1095$ with 2 years warranty at "coastalbusiness", any better offer u know ?


----------



## creative girl (Oct 5, 2011)

humm.. how to differentiate between "the original knife and the bad one ? , it may seem foolish question but i don't have any background about the cutting matters :/
thank u for offering help , i will contact u if i have more questions.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

BESTBLANKS said:


> The Graphtec CE-5000-40 ( Robo Pro) is a good choice . It is fast and will cut a wide variety of media and other materials. If you are going to cut small detailed images or characters you would want to use one of Graphtec's specialty blades. It is the 1.5mm 45 degree blade for fine detailed cutting ( CB15-UB ). The Robo Pro is more expensive than the Silhouette but I think you need something you can grow into rather than grow out of.


Do you know if you could use that fine detailed cutting blade in a GCC Expert 24?


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

Ylla said:


> when you are cutting small details, you need to slow down the CUTTING SPEED. that's the key.
> 
> with my ROLAND cutter, i slow it down to 1 cm per minute (if the smallest detail on my artwork is the size of 5 pen points)....that's super slow. it's the slowest i can go with this machine.
> 
> ...


Did you really mean 1 cm per _second_ or do you really mean per _minute_?

As per minute is super super slow. The lowest I can go on my Expert 24 is 1 cm per second.


----------

